# Is C02 necessary for Dwarf Hairgrass?



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

I have been reading a lot about my new hairgrass. My goal is to have it carpet my tank, but if it doesn't I guess I am okay with that, I like the look of the little tufts as well. Is C02 needed for dwarf hairgrass or is it fine with the Seachem Flourish root tabs and Seachem Comprehensive.
Should I pick up a bottle of API C02 booster as well when I am at the store? Or will my hairgrass spread without it? Will my hairgrass even grow in gravel? It has stayed in the substrate so far but I read it doesn't spread in gravel. Thank you.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

It will grow faster if you have CO2 but I don't find DHG to be particularly demanding of it. Mine grew into a carpet within a few weeks with just root tabs + Flourish Comprehensive


----------



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you! Do you have gravel substrate as well?


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Wallawoo said:


> Thank you! Do you have gravel substrate as well?


I use Fluorite mixed with CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand. In my Fluorite only tanks they didn't do as well.

Also be careful. If your tank is fairly new it will pick up ALL the detritus and debris and it'll be very hard to clean.


----------



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

My tank is new, been set up about 2 months, so I will start researching detritus now so I will be as prepared for the battle as I can be. Thanks for the warning. Do you think I should just pull it up and try again with it in a couple months when the tank is more established?


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Wallawoo said:


> My tank is new, been set up about 2 months, so I will start researching detritus now so I will be as prepared for the battle as I can be. Thanks for the warning. Do you think I should just pull it up and try again with it in a couple months when the tank is more established?


It's up to you, really. I gave up on DHG in all the tanks that don't have shrimp (i.e. my betta tanks) because of all the gunk it picked up lol! Maybe you will have better luck with it


----------



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

Might as well give it a go ahead I can always pull it if it gets bad or try shrimp in a couple months. Thanks again. I paid 9.99 for a little package so I don't want to give up yet. Its worth a shot and from my quick research it looks like it won't harm the fish, it's just unsightly.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Wallawoo said:


> Might as well give it a go ahead I can always pull it if it gets bad or try shrimp in a couple months. Thanks again. I paid 9.99 for a little package so I don't want to give up yet. Its worth a shot and from my quick research it looks like it won't harm the fish, it's just unsightly.


Yeah it won't harm the fish it's just really ugly!

Make sure to spread out the DHG so that it carpets evenly!


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I too am giving it a try. I don't want to go with co2 as its more problem than I want to deal with right now. Wallawoo I will let you know how mine does as well.


----------

